# شهود القيامة..



## kalimooo (24 يناير 2010)

شهود القيامة






تتّفق الأناجيل كلّها ورسائل القدّيس بولس على الشهادة بأنّ قيامة الربّ يسوع من بين الأموات قد حصلت حقًّا. وليس صحيحًا التأويل الذي يقول بأنّ القيامة تعني قيامة الروح لا قيامة الجسد، أو أنّها تعني "قيامة الرسالة" بمعنى أنّ القضاء على الجسد بالموت لا يعني البتّة القضاء على الرسالة التي أتى بها صاحب الرسالة. ما تقصده الأناجيل والرسائل هو قيامة فعليّة للربّ يسوع من بين الأموات. فثمّة أشخاص رأوه بعد دفنه ولمسوه وجسّوه وتكلّموا معه وساروا معه وشاهدوه يأكل. وهؤلاء الأشخاص أجمعوا على الشهادة لقيامته، ولم يردعهم عن قولهم حقيقة ما يشهدون له خوفٌ من استشهاد أو خشيةٌ من اضطهاد.

اللافت أنّ أحدًا لم يرَ المسيح خارجًا من قبره، بل ثمّة شهادات عن القبر الفارغ. أولى هذه الشهادات تتعلّق بالنسوة اللواتي ذهبن إلى القبر ليدهنّ جسد يسوع بالحنوط، فرأين الحجر مدحرجًا والقبر فارغًا. فسارعت إحداهنّ، وهي مريم المجدليّة، وأخبرت الرسولين بطرس ويوحنّا اللذين بادرا إلى المجيء لمعاينة ما حدث (يوحنّا 1:20-10). أمّا يسوع الحيّ القائم من بين الأموات فلم يظهر لتلاميذه إلاّ بعد عدّة ساعات من اكتشاف النسوة للقبر فارغًا. وفيما تنأى الأناجيل عن رواية حدث خروج الربّ من القبر، نجد توصيفًا عجائبيًّا لهذا الأمر في الأناجيل المنحولة غير القانونيّة.

القدّيسة مريم المجدليّة هي أوّل مَن التقى المسيح حيًّا بعد قيامته (يوحنّا 11:20-18). ولأوّل وهلة لم تتعرّف إليه بل ظنّت أنّه البستانيّ، لكنّـها عرفته بعد أن نــاداهـا باسمـهـا شـخـصيـًّا. التـعـرّف بيـسـوع مـن الآن وصاعـدًا يتحقـّق بلقـاء شخصيّ يلبـي فيـه الإنسـان نـداء الربّ الذي يناديه باسمه. فقط الذين يحبّون يسوع ويؤمنون به يستطيعون أن يلتقوا به ويتعرّفوا إليه في علاقة محبّة وإيمان ورجاء. وهذا بالضبط ما حدث مع تلميذين آخرين، أحدهما كلاوبّا، كانا يسيران في طريقهما من أورشليم إلى قرية عمواس (لوقا 13:24-35). فلمّا دنا منهما يسوع لم يعرفاه، "لأنّ أعينهما حُجبت عن معرفته" (الآية 16). ولم تنفك أعينهما عن العمى إلاّ بعد أن أعاد ما كان قد فعله أثناء العشاء الأخير مع تلاميذه. فعرفه التلميذان من كسر الخبز، وعادا لا يحتاجان إلى رؤيته، فغاب عن أعينهما، لكنّهما مكثا مع جسده القائم من بين الأموات بين يديهما كما هو الأمر عندما نشارك في المناولة المقدّسة. فسارعا بالعودة إلى أورشليم ليخبرا التلاميذ بما جرى معهما، وكيف عرفاه عند كسر الخبز.

ثمّ ظهر للتلاميذ الذين كانوا مجتمعين والأبواب مغلقة خوفًا من أن يلقي اليهود القبض عليهم ويصلبونهم كما صلبوا معلّمهم، "فجاء يسوع ووقف بينهم وقال السلام لكم" (يوحنّا19:20 ولوقا 36:24). فظنّ التلاميذ أنّهم يرون روحًا أو شبحًا، فطمأنهم يسوع بدعوته إيّاهم إلى التأكّد بأنفسهم أنّهم يرونه هو شخصيًّا: "انظروا إلى يديّ ورجليّ، أنا هو. المسوني وتحقّقوا. الروح لا يكون له لحم ولا عظم كما ترون لي. قال هذا وأراهم يديه ورجليه" (لوقا 38:24-40). وكي يزداد يقينهم بصحّة ما يشاهدونه طلب منهم ما يأكله فناولوه قطعة سمك مشويّ، فأخذها وأكلها بمرأى منهم (لوقا 42:24). في رواية ظهور المسيح على التلاميذ يتّفق الإنجيليّان يوحنّا ولوقا على نقاط أربعة هي: منح السلام، وحقيقة القيامة الجسديّة، وإرسال التلاميذ للبشارة، والوعد بالروح القدس.

يخبرنا الإنجيليّ يوحنّا أنّ توما الرسول كان غائبًا عندما ظهر المسيح القائم من بين الأموات لرفاقه الآخرين. وعندما أخبروه بالأمر رفض توما تصديقهم متحدّيًا: "إنْ لم أبصر أثر المسامير في يديه، وأضع إصبعي في مكان المسامير ويدي في جنبه، لا أؤمن"(25:20). وبعد ثمانية أيّام جاء يسوع وبعد أن منـحهم السلام التـفـت إلـى تـومـا طالبـًا إليـه أن يـتـحقّـق بحواسّه من آثار المسامير والحربة. ففعل توما كما أمره الربّ، وصرخ: "ربّي وإلهي" (28:20). وكانت ردّة فعل يـسوع: "ألأنـّك رأيتـني آمنت، طوبى للذين لم يروا وآمنوا" (29:20). الإيمـان، إذًا، هو أن تعتـرف بيسـوع أنّـه ربـّك وإلهك إلى الأبد.

ظهر يسوع مرّة ثالثة لسبعة من التلاميذ كانوا خرجوا ليصيدوا السمك (يوحنّا 1:21-14)، فلم يوفّقوا. وهنا أيضًا لم يعرفه السبعة إلاّ بعد أن طلب إليهم يسوع أن يرموا الشبكة إلى يمين السفينة ويصيدوا كمًّا كبيرًا. هذا الصيد العجائبيّ يورده الإنجيليّ يوحنّا في خاتمة إنجيله، أمّا الإنجيليّ لوقا فيورده في بداية إنجيله (1:5-11)، وربّما هما حدثان مختلفان، إلاّ أنّ الأمثولة منهما هي التأكيد على دور التلاميذ في التحوّل من أن يكونوا صيّادي سمك كي يصبحوا "صيّادي الناس". مهمّة الرسل باتت منذ الآن تقتصر على الكرازة بالقيامة ودعوة الناس إلى تقبّل المعموديّة: "فاذهبوا الآن وتلمذوا كلّ الأمم معمّدين إيّاهم باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس" (متّى 19:28).
 
هذه الشهادات كلّها بالإضافة إلى ما أورده الرسول بولس في رسالته الأولى إلى أهل كورنثوس حين عدّد ظهورات المسيح بعد قيامته ذاكرًا أن يسوع "ظهر لأكثر من خمسمائة أخ معًا لا يزال معظمهم حيًّا وبعضهم ماتوا، ثمّ ظهر ليعقوب، ثم لجميع الرسل" (6:15-7) تؤكّد على مركزيّة القيامة في الإيمان المسيحيّ. هؤلاء جميعًا نصدّقهم ونصدّق شهاداتهم، وبخاصّة أنّ معظمهم ذهب إلى حدّ الشهادة بالدم. فكيف لا نصدّق مَن أعلنوا البشارة جهارًا بعد أن تشتّتوا وهربوا خوفًا من اليهود؟ انتقالهم من حالة الجُبن إلى الشجاعة ومواجهة العالم غير عابئين بمصائرهم لهو الدليل على إيمانهم. فيا ربّنا هبنا هذا الإيمان الذي لا يتزعزع.


----------



## النهيسى (24 يناير 2010)

*
القدّيسة مريم المجدليّة هي أوّل مَن التقى المسيح حيًّا بعد قيامته (يوحنّا 11:20-18).
عزيزى
القدّيسة مريم المجدليّة __ هى اول مبشره فىالكتاب بقيامه يسوع فهى من بشرت التلاميذ بقيامته



موضوع مهم وجميل ورائع ومميز جدا

شكرا أخى كليـــــــــــمو​*


----------



## ق عادل (24 يناير 2010)

شكراا على الموضوع الرب  يباركك


----------



## grges monir (24 يناير 2010)

*يستند اللاهوت المسيحي على حدث القيامة، وإن لم يقم المسيح من بين الأموات، وفقاً للقديس بولس، فإن كل إيماننا بلا معنى ونحن المسيحيون :" فَإِنَّنَا أَشْقَى جَمِيعِ النَّاسِ" (1كو19:15). نحن نجاهد و بقسوة لنربح الحياة الثانية التي ما تأكدنا بوجودها لولا القيامة. إن لم يقم المسيح من بين الأموات لسيطر الموت والخطيئة على العالم، يكتب القديس بولس أيضاً لأهل رومية : "حَتَّى كَمَا مَلَكَتِ الْخَطِيَّةُ فِي الْمَوْتِ" (رو 21:5). الموت يجعلنا أن نُحب ذاتنا، أما المرض فيملئنا خوفاً وشكاً، وكلاهما يدفعانا للاهتمام بالأمور الأرضية والجسدية أكثر، التي منها ينبع كل الأشياء السيئة، أما قيامة المسيح فأعطتنا الإمكانية أن نقوم نحن أيضاً غير مهتمين بالمرض لأنه زائل وغير آبهين بالموت الجسدي لأننا أصبحنا من أهل القيامة، *

*************
*موضوع جميل كليمو*


----------



## kalimooo (25 يناير 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *
> القدّيسة مريم المجدليّة هي أوّل مَن التقى المسيح حيًّا بعد قيامته (يوحنّا 11:20-18).
> عزيزى
> القدّيسة مريم المجدليّة __ هى اول مبشره فىالكتاب بقيامه يسوع فهى من بشرت التلاميذ بقيامته
> ...




اخي النهيسى

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (26 يناير 2010)

ق عادل

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (26 يناير 2010)

grges monir قال:


> *يستند اللاهوت المسيحي على حدث القيامة، وإن لم يقم المسيح من بين الأموات، وفقاً للقديس بولس، فإن كل إيماننا بلا معنى ونحن المسيحيون :" فَإِنَّنَا أَشْقَى جَمِيعِ النَّاسِ" (1كو19:15). نحن نجاهد و بقسوة لنربح الحياة الثانية التي ما تأكدنا بوجودها لولا القيامة. إن لم يقم المسيح من بين الأموات لسيطر الموت والخطيئة على العالم، يكتب القديس بولس أيضاً لأهل رومية : "حَتَّى كَمَا مَلَكَتِ الْخَطِيَّةُ فِي الْمَوْتِ" (رو 21:5). الموت يجعلنا أن نُحب ذاتنا، أما المرض فيملئنا خوفاً وشكاً، وكلاهما يدفعانا للاهتمام بالأمور الأرضية والجسدية أكثر، التي منها ينبع كل الأشياء السيئة، أما قيامة المسيح فأعطتنا الإمكانية أن نقوم نحن أيضاً غير مهتمين بالمرض لأنه زائل وغير آبهين بالموت الجسدي لأننا أصبحنا من أهل القيامة، *
> 
> *************
> *موضوع جميل كليمو*




جرجس

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## عادل نسيم (26 يناير 2010)

*أخي الحبيب كليمو*
*باركك الرب في أختيارك لهذا الموضوع الجميل ويارب ثبت أيماننا*


----------



## kalimooo (27 يناير 2010)

عادل نسيم

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------

